# ESX Q120.4 help.....



## bradknob (Oct 26, 2009)

Ok guys I need a little assistance. I bought this amp over 2 ago off this forum. Great amp, dont think it needs much introduction. Id like to see if any of you with a lot more knowledge than myself on the topic can help out. Maybe some pointers on what I should look at or opinions on what could have happened. Id hate to have it shipped out to be looked at, considering this thing feels about 25-30 lbs. I have friends more than capable of replacing parts if only i could tell them what to replace.


I feel the good thing is that there was no magic smoke, or burning smell. What happened was one day the rear channels (3+4) shut off. i played with em, and they came back on. They would intermittently cut in and out, sounded like a short. I checked speaker connections, tried different amps, only happened with the ESX. Sometimes I would turn sharply, hear the rear speakers, then they would shut off again. eventually they quit working all together. No rear fill, no big deal. Then a few months ago, front channels (1+2) began doing the same thing. To me, it seems like it could be something simple but what do i know. figured id let a few trained eyes have a look.


Seller tried to help out by giving a few ideas, but to no avail.


*25$ paypal to the winner *lol. I may be asking for the impossible here, but worth a shot.


Here are some pics, If you need a pic of a certain area to better evaluate, let me know i can get more.........


----------



## bradknob (Oct 26, 2009)

WOW, crappy work computer flipped out. Can Mods please delete this thread?


----------

